# Worst unit in 40k



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

I found this poll here at- http://www.belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/


Hi all, I wanted to do something a little fun this Sunday in the spirit of the Oscars (the Razzies really).

We've all heard so much about the terrifying units in the game lately; from Nob Bikers, to CC Terminators, to Lash Princes and so on...

Its time to have some fun and check out the opposite end of the 40k spectrum. The hopeless units. Some have good rules but are overcosted, others are just ineffective or completely unreliable. You guys know what I'm talking about, those units that you see once every 2 years and say..."Wow I forgot those things even exist!"


The candidates are:

-Imperial Guard Ogryns
-Daemonhosts
-Eldar Support Weapon Batteries
-Dark Eldar Mandrakes
-Chaos Spawn
-Tyranid Biovores
-Necron Paraihs
-Ork Looted Wagons
-Vespid Stingwings
-Penitent Engines


So my question is what do you all think is the worst unit?

My vote is for stingwings!

ok i know this is proably not the right forum for this but i really could not find an appropriate place so i put it here.
EDIT:crap this should of gone in general 40k.sorry im still new here.Mods can you move it?

Moved to General 40k as requested - squeek


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

Biovore, or Penitent Engines, both were close...


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have seen Eldar Support Weapon Batteries, Dark Eldar Mandrakes, and Necron Pariahs all used to some good effect. In theory Tyranid Biovores can put out enough mines that marines can't fire effectively, but stiull bad; I went with the Penitent Engine.

I WOULD have voted for IG psychers, but they really arn't a unit unto themselves, so I see why they arn't here...


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

Phenatix said:


> Biovore, or Penitent Engines, both were close...


I actually think pentient engines are good for their points costs,i dont understand why they are on the list.same with battle wagons.


as for psykers i could add them to the poll if you would like.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Pariah, in my experience. I've seen them/fought them several times, and each time they die *horribly.*

For my own armies (Chaos, Daemons, Tau), I'd say it's a toss up between Chaos dreads or possessed.


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> Pariah, in my experience. I've seen them/fought them several times, and each time they die *horribly.*
> 
> For my own armies (Chaos, Daemons, Tau), I'd say it's a toss up between Chaos dreads or possessed.


In my experiences,possessed have almost always raped hard.Calgar with his honour guard got charged by 8 of them.All that was left after their charge was Calgar with 2 wounds left.Only 1 possessed died.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I find Penitent Engines to be great, can't see why they're one of the worst 40k units, I love em, I'm planning on getting a few, but only if the SoB are being updated.


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

Chaos Spawn all the way they just dont work at all they either get shot to pieces or end up going the wrong way.

Pentent Engines rule a mate of mine has them for his SoB army and as far as i know they have never died :angry: Damn You SoB.

For my own army i would say scouts as you need to take ten to get a decent amount of hits from shooting.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the ONLY useless thing on there is the spawn, everything else is far far *far* *FAR **FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR* from useless


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Spawn suck, badly.

Vespid are pretty useless too.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pariahs - far too many points for something that doesn't even have an invulnerable save, has crap initiative and attacks and can't WBB.

Everything else there is OK; except maybe the spawn... which doesn't even have an armour save.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

spawn are the kings of worthlessnes


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Spawn are great when they're free from Gift of Chaos in a non-kill point based mission. Would I pay points for squads of, or even single, spawn? Hell no.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

im going to have to say BA scouts without snipers, what the hell are they for?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Pariahs are horrible. They are the only Necrons I don't own at least a unit of. Though now that SM scouts suck they would be a close second.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Pariahs - Expensive, no WBB, no using monolith= crap
We should take a unit of each and chalange each of them whichevery one loses goes on, then we'll get our answer.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Necronion squirrel (Jan 16, 2009)

hey! i collect necrons; and pariahs are better then all these crap things (apart from pariahs) combined! no armour OR invunerable saves,3+ armour save, big unit, s5 (better than a termies), good 24" s5 ap 4 gun built in to its warscythe. Oh well that they dont come back to life (WWB), but none of the other stuff do! chaos spawns are by far the worst!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Spawn, definitely. I mean, my GUARDSMEN can kill them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Honour Guard.

Am I insane? Power Weapon, Artificer Armour, Bolt Gun and Pistol? But for just less than a Terminator, which has a 2+/3++, Str 8 Stunning attack, I get something that dies too easily against stuff like Plasma and other similar weapons. Sure, I can walk through a Battlecannon. But who's going to fire a Battlecannon at a 2+ Save Close Combat Unit, when a bucket load of attacks will still kill them, for more than twice the cost of ordinary units. Try factoring in the Upgrades for them, and you're looking at paying for one unit of 4 Honour Guard the same cost as a Deep Striking Terminator Squad with an Invulnerable Save.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Necronion squirrel said:


> hey! i collect necrons; and pariahs are better then all these crap things (apart from pariahs) combined! no armour OR invunerable saves,3+ armour save, big unit, s5 (better than a termies), good 24" s5 ap 4 gun built in to its warscythe. Oh well that they dont come back to life (WWB), but none of the other stuff do! chaos spawns are by far the worst!


One decent Battlecannon shot later and you've lost a silly amount of points. Points that would have been better invested in keeping your Phase-out count low. 

Also, as almost everyone knows Pariahs won't get back up, they tend to get shot first, with all the heavy weapons that would have otherwise bounced harmlessly off your Monolith. :shok:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm gonna vote for Meganobz. They're totally overpriced, slow as molassess, and don't get an invulnerable save. Someone needs to teach the Meks to build better terminator wannabees. At least the Looted Wagon has a boomgun, and that can be fun.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Spawn. 40 points for garbage. It's not like you can even take them as filler for a list because other things cost less and are at least somewhat useful or effective. Spawn are neither. I'll take an extra rhino for 5 points less and use it to better effect. 

Spawn suck.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I've not really played that much against most of those bits, only having dark angels, imp guard, sob and orks between our little group to play, but orgyns on that list! i love my orgyns, with some luck roll's they took out most of an ork mob!
my worst unit is.. my unlucky leman russ! first shot, of every game it gets immoblised, happend about 4 on the trot, then it seems to knock the battle cannons aim off each time, as after the scatter dice, it always misses horribly! I think its killed one orc in the last 4 games, and that was with its heavy bolter. 

Worst unit definatly!


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> Spawn are great when they're free from Gift of Chaos in a non-kill point based mission. Would I pay points for squads of, or even single, spawn? Hell no.


Yeah, Spawn should only be on the board as a result of a Gift of Chaos. But if nothing else, the codex gives us the bizarre-ness of a Slow & Purposeful FAST attack unit.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I'll agree with everyone else. Spawn are utter shit. Now Pariahs on the other hand I've seen them used very effectively. If you use them as a supportive unit say using their abilities to buff the abilities of the Deciever and Flayed Ones. Then they can be highly effective. 

It's nice to have Flayed Ones charge one unit and Pariahs charging another one close by making both units ld7. Then have Deciever use Dread on the unit that the pariahs charge. They will most likely fail and both units will only hit back on 6's (Flayed ones have Terrifying Presence) I have seen many a unit get run down by this.

But as to the original question. Pariahs on their own, kinda have the shitty end of the stick. But it doesn't mean that they suck. If that's the case every unit in the Eldar army sucks.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

everything has a place IMO. Spawn can be very good when Used correctly as tarpit units that slow an advance or take a devasting charge away from more expensive units. Pariahs as Johnny pointed out(Had this used against me. Very painful)


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 20, 2009)

Lord Reevan said:


> everything has a place IMO. Spawn can be very good when Used correctly as tarpit units that slow an advance or take a devasting charge away from more expensive units. Pariahs as Johnny pointed out(Had this used against me. Very painful)


Using spawn as a speed bump is easier said than done, considering that you do have little control over their movement.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Arbalest said:


> Using spawn as a speed bump is easier said than done, considering that you do have little control over their movement.


When playing a chaos gunline, K-sons, oblits and tanks, they hold up the assaulting enemy from getting to the gunline and when the unit is finished withthem they're usually in the sights of a lot of guns.... You just need them in the right list...


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

regarding spawns,i would never ever consider buying a unit of them but they are cool to use if you have boon of mutation.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I beg your pardon? Ogryns? 3 wounds, and St6 attacks in an imperial guard army? Ogryns Useless? I BEG YOUR PARDON??? I defy your insulting bandying of the word useless with a mighty hurumpf! HURUPF!


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> I beg your pardon? Ogryns? 3 wounds, and St6 attacks in an imperial guard army? Ogryns Useless? I BEG YOUR PARDON??? I defy your insulting bandying of the word useless with a mighty hurumpf! HURUPF!


eh,for me they are shot way to easy,despite the 3 wounds,eaten by faster things in CC,and are just way too expensive for what you get,a passable,slow CC tank.


----------



## Leeroy Uchiha (Feb 24, 2009)

some of them are realy cool :biggrin:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Chaos Spawn, 40 points and no save pffffft pointless to me.


----------



## Zapbranagan66 (Feb 27, 2009)

WTB Korn bloodhounds for that list of useless garbage. I just dont like them!


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

Zapbranagan66 said:


> WTB Korn bloodhounds for that list of useless garbage. I just dont like them!


if we put in bloodhounds we may as well put in the rest of the useless units from the daemons codex

furies,beasts of nurgle,screamers.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Why is the Ork Looted Wagon on there? I love them, find them very useful against any MEQ, especially when you have a Mek /w KFF nearby.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

FatBoyFat said:


> I've not really played that much against most of those bits, only having dark angels, imp guard, sob and orks between our little group to play, but orgyns on that list! i love my orgyns, with some luck roll's they took out most of an ork mob!
> my worst unit is.. my unlucky leman russ! first shot, of every game it gets immoblised, happend about 4 on the trot, then it seems to knock the battle cannons aim off each time, as after the scatter dice, it always misses horribly! I think its killed one orc in the last 4 games, and that was with its heavy bolter.
> 
> Worst unit definatly!




Like what everybody said; Chaos spawn = garbage 

Ogryns = NEVER 

Vespid = No use for them personally 

As for your Leman Russ, they are the funnest tanks to see "go boom". Not to mention that taking out a leman Russ is a huge tactical advantage to the opponent. Other than that, all I can say is either switch to basilisks, or improve your dice rolling technique.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Far and away, it's Vespids. Conceptually (and even applicably) they're fine, and probably a needed component of the army list given how people play these days. However, their points cost is prohibitive to the point where there's absolutely nothing that a squad of Vespid can do that a squad of Fire Warriors can't do for less.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Spawn hands down. 40pts for a model with no save and unimpressive cc ability. As mentioned above, for 5 points less you can get a rhino for one of your troops.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally the worst unit would be my autocannon-toting Terminator who turned and fled during my last game.


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Far and away, it's Vespids. Conceptually (and even applicably) they're fine, and probably a needed component of the army list given how people play these days. However, their points cost is prohibitive to the point where there's absolutely nothing that a squad of Vespid can do that a squad of Fire Warriors can't do for less.


exactly,they are horrible.My friend was unfortunate enough to buy some and realize they suck mid game.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

spawn. they suck. hard. i cant for the life of me understand why anyone would use one unless it was just to see his/her sorceror turn an enemy unit into one. they are horrible and easy to kill if the oppenent knows what they are doing. right behind them come possessed, they also suck huge hairy goat nads.


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> spawn. they suck. hard. i cant for the life of me understand why anyone would use one unless it was just to see his/her sorceror turn an enemy unit into one. they are horrible and easy to kill if the oppenent knows what they are doing. right behind them come possessed, they also suck huge hairy goat nads.


 in their defense,i have seen possessed do well.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

ajizzal said:


> in their defense,i have seen possessed do well.


So have I. I can see everything else on that list doing well if used right...except spawn. They are just worthless.


----------



## Thub (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure why the Ork Looted Wagon is on this list. It might be unreliable and everyone has a softspot for the old codex looted vehicles (I do anyways) but high strength and good marine bustin AP makes the Boomgun a valid choice. The person that added this probably forgot about the Boomgun and was thinking of the looted wagon as an Ork Rhino replacement, same points as a Rhino but with Don't Press Dat!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

servitors without a techmarine, i know this almost never happens but still, 50/50 that they can be used at all in that case


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

Thub said:


> Not sure why the Ork Looted Wagon is on this list. It might be unreliable and everyone has a softspot for the old codex looted vehicles (I do anyways) but high strength and good marine bustin AP makes the Boomgun a valid choice. The person that added this probably forgot about the Boomgun and was thinking of the looted wagon as an Ork Rhino replacement, same points as a Rhino but with Don't Press Dat!


i agree,looted wagons are a staple of any mobile ork force.get ghagskull in one with a boarding plank,thats 7 s10 attack without leaving the vehicle.


----------



## Blood Pact (Feb 25, 2009)

Spawn do suck badly...in the Chaos codex, but in the lost and the damned pdf, they kick ass.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos spawn, there just funny, but not good.....but if you like funny there good lol i mean come on " oh shit here comes the nightbringer" gift of chaos..............ha ha your god is now just a spawn:so_happy:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ajizzal said:


> in their defense,i have seen possessed do well.


as have I, every single time I've seen them used they have, nasty unit


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

usually i would say pirate grots but the other day i saw one take a termie in single combat and win(yes its possible)!!!
The next turn he was turned into a daemon out of spite but thats ok. pirate grots - deamons in disguise (transformers tune!)
I would have to say stingwings, they can be good but they always die and never do anything but be gun fodder in my experience


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I voted for the vespids. Surprising not to see repentia on the list though, or they would have got my vote. Vespids do combine an utterly useless unit with an incredibly bad model though, which sets them apart in my opinion.

Vespids are tailored to a very particular role; shooting MEQs at close range. Unfortunately they cost so many points that you would kill more marines at that range if you bought fire warriors or kroot instead. As such there's nothing at all that they do well.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaos Spawns are without doubt the worst unit ever:angry:

Was close to voting on Vespids, they are really bad, but Spawns simply outclass them in suckyness:laugh:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

why is there no hate here for biovores?
A more useless unit I could not think of. They cost piles, and cant kill anything, no, wait, add spore mines to that list, THEY are the most useless unit in 40k


----------



## khuffster (Mar 3, 2009)

biovores are horrible and unless put in large groups gaurdsman get killed.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

biovores are great. They Give a tyranid CC army some ranged blasts that hep out a good bit. Like my whirlwind in my all assault army. doesn't fit in but is very effective


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

chaos spawn themselves arent bad at all. all you complain about is it slugging to the other side of the board. Now im am on top with everyone on that, now, if you have a deamon prince or chaos sorcerer turn the mighty nighbringer or the nasty gazhgull thraka into a spawn, im sure views will change


----------



## wdwc (Jan 31, 2009)

Spawns suck in any list, unless you mutate your enemy but then that gives them free kill points if you do it too much :/ 
Why couldn't the spawn be a bodyguard to bike lord like in the old codex


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

although i collect Tau i just find Vespids pointless


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

i wanted to vote for rattlings but there was not such a choise... who thought of creating the rattlings???


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Spawn due to thier meant to be CC units but with a WS3 and an average strength and no special ability like rending in CC point wasting for 40 pts with no save Terrible. Vepids would be good if they could give thier gun to a fire warrior pathfinder team or such.

My 2nd choice is Pariahs - 36pts for a single wound model with no WBB - it's a little stupid.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I just dont'get why Repentia aren't in the list and penitent engines are. Sure a single engine is not very usefull, with low armour, open topped and no long range firepower.
However, deploy a squadron and you're talking about something else. Deploy several squadrons and people can start pissing their pants.
Then use Inquisitors to field some landraiders as tank support and things are starting to look up.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Shield them with tanks makes them survive very well.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

pylco said:


> i wanted to vote for rattlings but there was not such a choise... who thought of creating the rattlings???


Could you explain this? BS4 and a sniper rifle? Something wrong?


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

I would have to say deamon hosts. For two reasons. One i love Gre Knights. Two i although they are VERY strong (depending on if they get the right pschic power) you can only get ONE and it keeps you from taking any grey knights at all. And lets face it a squad of grey knight terminators although more expensive is so much more worth it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Space Wolf Iron Priest and Thralls... its a weak techmarine with limited combat abilities, high points cost and it cant even repair vehicles at the moment (no Blessings of the Omnisiah and servo arms dont repair in the new SM codex). Its also an Elite IC, and wolves are already forced to take a lot characters from the HQ slot.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Pentinent engines are brilliant vespids are ok
i would go spawn
if u take them for points instead of as a part of gift of chaos 
pointless


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Could you explain this? BS4 and a sniper rifle? Something wrong?


nothing wrong with their stats, ( in fact they are better than the average guardsmen) I was reffering to their models, they are crap!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

HelbrechtBT said:


> I would have to say deamon hosts. For two reasons. One i love Gre Knights. Two i although they are VERY strong (depending on if they get the right pschic power) you can only get ONE and it keeps you from taking any grey knights at all. And lets face it a squad of grey knight terminators although more expensive is so much more worth it.


You can get three of them and they only count as on Elite choice. I also tend to use them with my sister army and they are sometimes pretty usefully. I had a daemonhost kill of an entire squad of banshees while holding off an avatar of khaine.

I would say chaos spawns are the worst units.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> I also tend to use them with my sister army and they are sometimes pretty usefully.


* Cringes * That must probably be one of the biggest loopholes in the fluff/rules.. Sisters with daemons on their side, while grey knights refuse to fight alongside demons.. that's just.. ewww..:nono:


----------

